# La Palma



## YeOldeOke (15/10/21)

There's a lot around but this is quite interesting footage because of the volume.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)

It's impressive indeed


----------



## Hooked (15/10/21)

Whew! Frightening!


----------

